# Planer Stand



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I took a little time off from building cabinets this weekend to put together a new stand for my planer. Previously, I had built a flip top stand and it worked really well. But it took up too much real estate in my small shop.

So, I designed a new stand that would be mounted on casters so I can move it around. It has a smaller footprint and I like that. There is room for a drawer. I'll finish that later.

The lower part of the stand is designed to look sorta like a crate. I will use it to store the 4 inch dust collection hose...and there is enough room for a couple more hoses also. Extra storage is a good thing.

When we finish our kitchen remodel, I may take the planer off and cover the top with some Formica, of which I have plenty.

Color me happy!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Extra (storage) space is always welcome.....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice job Mike . I'm liking your storage idea for the hoses, very cool . 
Like I said before , the energizer bunny has nothing over you as you seem to go non stop


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Good job. You got me thinking about my shop, darn you... LOL (In the process of reorganizing it again.)

I caught your comment about "a smaller footprint than" you would have liked. That's what I was thinking when I think about planer stands. I was thinking it you attached legs to the sides that slides out like the slide in an extension table, then the feet on those could extend out to make it more stable... but, slide back in to save space when not in use.

What also hit me was if I were to build another, I think I would add retractable infeed and outfeed supports. 

Great work and good ideas. Thank you Mike.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice work. Anything to shrink the footprint is good.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

I've thought about making a flip top stand for my planer and Ridgid Oscillating Sanding Station (ROSS). With as much sawdust the planer makes I want to make sure it's all closed up below deck when in use. Nice stand you've made; I'd just add curtains or cover doors to keep storage area free of sawdust.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

mgdesigns said:


> I've thought about making a flip top stand for my planer and Ridgid Oscillating Sanding Station (ROSS). With as much sawdust the planer makes I want to make sure it's all closed up below deck when in use. Nice stand you've made; I'd just add curtains or cover doors to keep storage area free of sawdust.


I had a flip top stand and it worked great. But I made it too big. Easy to flip. No problems there. I had a bottom in it to catch the pieces that fell off the sander when I turned it upside down. 

Now the sander has a new place to reside in the shop and the cart is over at my brother in law's house. And, I am a happy camper.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Mike; I noticed that you've seconded the laundry equipment for horizontal storage(?)...
I'm pretty sure there'd be 'repercussions' if _I_ tried that.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Mike; I noticed that you've seconded the laundry equipment for horizontal storage(?)...
> I'm pretty sure there'd be 'repercussions' if _I_ tried that.


Ha ha. It is only temporary until we get our kitchen cabinets built. I promised her I would get better organized once we are through. The W/D is covered with a protective cloth to prevent scratches.

Hopefully, only a few more weeks of this chaos and things will get a lot better.


----------



## 64 ford (Apr 21, 2013)

Mike- be very careful with small footprint tools.At least do what Mike says, years ago I nearly had a couple catastrophes with small footprints and top heavy tools. Cast iron doesn't bounce well!
Dennis


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

The storage idea is perfect! Looks cool. Very functional.


----------

